# I'm utterly insane..



## Candace (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm picking up my new(actually old but never assembled kit) greenhouse tomorrow. Am renting a 26ft. truck and picking it up. It will sit until I can figure out how to do the foundation work for a new 14 x 20' greenhouse. I hired someone to do the footings for my current 12' x 18' so this is going to be fun....NOT. I'm insane and I need help.:crazy:

The good news is this new g.h. will be to mainly house my paphs and shade lovers. So, lots of room for breeding and new purchases:drool:


----------



## Marco (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats make sure to take photos for us. So now does this mean baby paphs for all when you start breeding oke:


----------



## Candace (Sep 17, 2007)

If I can actually part with them and if you all have some green items to pay my winter propane bill!:wink:


----------



## Marco (Sep 17, 2007)

I have some algae ridden premium LECA oke:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2007)

It may be simpler to do a raised foundation/than to excavate for a slab or gravel, but then heating becomes more of an issue. Think drainage, R factor, materials, heat, etc. in your planning. I wish I had vacation time because I love construction and would love to help.


----------



## Candace (Sep 18, 2007)

> I have some algae ridden premium LECA



Ha! That's not on the line of green I was thinking of...



> It may be simpler to do a raised foundation/than to excavate for a slab or gravel, but then heating becomes more of an issue. Think drainage, R factor, materials, heat, etc. in your planning. I wish I had vacation time because I love construction and would love to help.


 Yes, I'll be doing some sort of raised foundation. Luckily we may get a week of frost in the winter so I don't have to fret too much. Drainage is already taken care of. I'm thinking a cement block foundation. But do to the weight I've read it's recommended you still have to trench out quite a bit and pour a cement footing for the block to sit on. I was hoping to just get away with the block but I may have to do some digging :< I wish you had vacation time too!!

My current g.h. is only on footings and mice get in. I won't be making that same mistake again.

We picked it up this afternoon and unloaded it. I'm pooped.


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 18, 2007)

exciting adventure. Wish I had my own but I like that I don't have heating bills. It is bad enough heating the home and the office here in the northeast :sob:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 18, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> exciting adventure. Wish I had my own but I like that I don't have heating bills. It is bad enough heating the home and the office here in the northeast :sob:


Therein lies the reason for my lack of greenhouse...


----------



## Candace (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, if it's any concillation to you both, this g.h. will be heated with propane for several reasons. My current g.h. is heated with natural gas and barely puts a blip on our overall bill. Propane is much more expensive so I may be very unhappily surprised come winter...but, more incentive to fill it up quick!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 19, 2007)

How much do you actually have to heat it being in CA?
If natural gas barely puts a blip on our overall bill & propane is more expensive, then ..... I'm missing the reasons for using propane???


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2007)

True. Why mix the two when the gas line can ge added into the new house.


----------



## Candace (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes, I've got my reasons. Another gasline can't be added. I'm not a complete idiot, folks.oke:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2007)

Local hot propane dealer? oke:


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Sep 19, 2007)

*O M G*


----------



## Candace (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah, I'm kind of a landscape buff. I forgot to label the pond.


----------



## CLMoss (Sep 20, 2007)

Beautiful, best of luck with your new venture.

C


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice. I hope the Propane bills dont kill your venture.


----------



## Candace (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm looking forward to trying out at least one of my 4 flow table set-ups. They are currently taking up a lot of space in the garage. This garage photo isn't mine, it's the man who custom made them, but you can get a general idea of how large they are. They're 4' x 8'.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2007)

Pretty fancy, but what holds the water in?


----------



## Candace (Sep 20, 2007)

The black, plastic, hydroponic resevoirs shown in the above photo.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2007)

Some Disas from Gore would be nice in those trays :evil:


----------



## Candace (Sep 21, 2007)

I wouldn't mind trying a couple, but our summer temps kill them off pretty quick. I'd like to stick to plants that thrive for me, not ones I have to baby. Right now I've got probably around 700 plants. With a second greenhouse that will over double my capacity for plants, I can't have a few stragglers that need more than their fair share of time.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2007)

Then what are you going to grow in the trays? Super S/H?


----------



## Candace (Sep 21, 2007)

I may try some phrags set up for an ebb and flow system.


----------



## Candace (Sep 21, 2007)

I deleted the aerial photo. Per the advice of another forum member, I think it's probably not such a good idea.


----------

